# Disc Brake Caliper Pin Orientation Question



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

On an '03 Altima 2.5L, each disc brake caliper is retained by two pin assemblies; one of which has a rubber bushing, while the other is a solid steel piece. My questions concern the orientation of the caliper pin *with* the bushing:

a). Is it installed in the upper (top) position, or the lower (bottom) position?

b). Does it really matter?

c). What is the purpose of this single rubber bushing, on just one of the two caliper pins? I'm used to seeing two solid steel pins retaining a caliper assembly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

No takers?


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

my caliper pins both have rubber bushings...they should be positioned on top


----------

